# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Alergjia nga pickimi i bletës

## muli21

Të nderuar forumistë, kush din le të tregoj diçka lidhur me alergjinë nga pickimi i bletës, a ka shërim apo jo?

Unë personalisht ( babai ruan bletë, dhe shpesh kam dalë t'i ndihmoi) dhe shpesh më kanë kafshuar bletët, bile edhe në numër përnjëherë, mirëpo kur skam pasur problem, deri para nja tre vitesh, kur më kafshoi në pjesën në mes të hundës dhe syrit. 
Shkova në pasqyrë e shtypa vendin ku më kishte kafshuar me të vetmin qëllim që të nxjer helmin, mirëpo mbas nja një ore për një milisekond mu duk që u përplasë kokën shumë për diku ( pra ajo zgjati vetëm një milisekond- si blic fotoaparati).
Pjesa e ballit dhe njëri sy mu mbyllën krejt dhe një pjesë të syrit tjetër, prej të enjturit.
Nuk shkoi edhe pak kohë dhe më vinte si alivanosje probleme me frymëmarjen dhe fillova të humb vetëdijen, diku deri sa arita në spital diku te 90% të vetëdijës e kam patur të humbur, vetëm që diçka ndijsha çfar flitnin. 
Në rregull se e zgjata pak si shumë, mora barrna te mjeku, dhe pastaj nja gjysëm ore kam patur ethe maramendëse dhe dridhje të krejt trupit, derisa më liroi.
Pastaj u bëra ma mirë, mirëpo mjekët nuk më vazhduan terapinë e rregullt, kështu që kohë mbas kohe mu kthente situata ( jo bash në çat nivel që ishte në fillim, por shumë u përkeqësonte situata), përsëri te mjeku,vetëm i ndronin terapitë ( si me bë eksperimente) e kështu me rradhë, kjo zgjati diku te dy javë të tëra, biles diku një javë e më shumë si në koma kam qëndruar, dhe kjo çoi në çrregullim të zemrës dhe krejt organizmit dhe kjo është histori në vete.
Tash po më interesonë kush sa ka mundësi ndonjë këshillë për këtë çështje.

----------


## Scientist

o shoki edhe mua nje dit kshtu duke punuar rreth punve t shtepis me pickoj bleta n buz ... n fillim nuk ndjeva gje shkova ti qes akull n buz gjithandej kur pas nje kohe t shkurter buza filloi t m dilte gjith jasht dhe u zmadhua shum teper deri sa nuk shkova te mjeki ku ma dha ni injeksion per sherim dhe pas 1 ora kaloj e gjitha ....tung klm

----------


## ViKi 24

Vendin ku ta ka picku bleta lyje me leng rrushi, eshte i papam, mua ka 2 dit qe me pickoi, me than qe ishte shum i mie lengu rrushit se e qiste thumbin menjeher,tani kan dal dhe neper farmaci shiringa (pa age) qe heqin thumbin e bletes(e thithin).
Respekte

----------


## alibaba

Po ty pot hankan bletat shpesh bre burrë.
Unë nuk e maj men kur mka hanger bleta, veç duhet me përdor mjete për mbrojtje (maska, dorza etj).

Për alergji nuk di ça me thanë, veç kom ni qi osht e shnetshme me t hanger veç ni blet.

----------


## muli21

Ju faliminderit për këshillat
Po mu më duhet me mbajtë injekcionin me veti se për ndryshe nuk bën puna.
Po hajr çka me bë, veç pyeta ndoshta ka ndonjë terapi, që ndoshta e dobëson reagimin e saj. 
Sepse kjo alergji është një ndër alergjitë më të rezikshme, që si pasoj e ka jetën edhe atë punë sekondash.
Po gjithësesi faleminderit për mendimet dhe këshillat.

----------


## eldonel

Muli sa e kuptova qështja paska qenë që ty të ka pickuar në damar të gjakut andaj si rezultat ka filluar edhe enjtja nga brenda , shko kërko ndonje vaksin sepse ka vaksina kundra helmimit . 
Te pershendes

----------


## alnosa

Te gjithe ata qe i pickon bleta dhe kane te tille alergji me enjtje e kane gjakun e embel thone .
Mua me ka ndodhur kushedi sa here shume kohe me pare kur shikoja se si nxirrej mjalti dhe kur mbaja ne dore ca barishte qe i'u pelqejne bleteve  .Dhe kusherirave te mijave i hanin dhe nuk enjteshin mua do me behej surrati daulle .Eshte keqe po te mbajti enjtja shume .
Po keshtu edhe vjet ne mos gaboj me hengri nje grenze ,jo blete dhe u fryva nga qafa se mu ngaterrua me floket dhe skihsa se si e lagoja .U vizitova se pata frike dhe me tha ske asgje .Thjesht eshte gjaku dhe lekura qe krijon enjtjen .Nje qetesues me duket se mora cleradin se nuk me kujtohet dhe kaloj cdo gje .
Dhe nqs te maban me shume se 24 ore enjtja .atehere duhet te behesh merak.

Perdor loradin ,nuk e di ne ka andej apo jo .Eshte e mire kundra alergjive .

----------


## Nili

Ngaqe edhe mua me pelqen shume te merrem me bletet,
por jam me fat sepse nuk jam alergjike ndaj tyre.Mbaj mend te me kene pickuar me shume se 10 blete njeheresh dhe vec enjtjes, s'kam ndjere asgje tjeter.
_

Per Mulin:
Meqe jeni alergjik ( dhe i nje shkalle shume te larte ndaj pickimit te bleteve), rrini sa me larg tyre._

Para disa vitesh, duke vjelur bletet  u pickua nga bleta nje i njohuri jone (qe merresh me rritjen e bleteve prej 20 vjtesh) dhe ai pickim qe fatal. Pasi vajti ne spital ku i bene nje qetesues, mjeket  i thane se ishte mire dhe  te kthehej ne shtepi. (Spitali ishte vetem 5 minuta larg shtepise). Por nje ore me vone zoteria ne fjale nderroi jete.
Gjithcka qe si enderr, askush s'e besonte c'ndodhi.

----------


## Nili

Zakonisht alergjite ne pergjithesi nuk jane krejtesisht te sherueshme,por alergjia nga pickimi i bletes renditet tek te rrezikshmet.

Me vjen keq te te them qendro larg bleteve,por vetem kjo eshte zgjidhje e sigurt.

----------


## eldonel

Pickimi i bletes eshte shum i dobishem mirepo te disa persona . Kam parë se si e kuronin reumen me anë të pickimit të bletes .
Më kanë pickuar disa rend një në faqe një në dorë dhe taman u bëra si mu pas rraf me naj kan . Ma e keqja është deformimi i fëtyres lol  ku të dalësh me pas ashtu fëtyren të gjithë më shikonin mos ju bëftë vaki .

----------


## Selami2006

> Të nderuar forumistë, kush din le të tregoj diçka lidhur me alergjinë nga pickimi i bletës, a ka shërim apo jo?
> 
> Unë personalisht ( babai ruan bletë, dhe shpesh kam dalë t'i ndihmoi) dhe shpesh më kanë kafshuar bletët, bile edhe në numër përnjëherë, mirëpo kur skam pasur problem, deri para nja tre vitesh, kur më kafshoi në pjesën në mes të hundës dhe syrit. 
> Shkova në pasqyrë e shtypa vendin ku më kishte kafshuar me të vetmin qëllim që të nxjer helmin, mirëpo mbas nja një ore për një milisekond mu duk që u përplasë kokën shumë për diku ( pra ajo zgjati vetëm një milisekond- si blic fotoaparati).
> Pjesa e ballit dhe njëri sy mu mbyllën krejt dhe një pjesë të syrit tjetër, prej të enjturit.
> Nuk shkoi edhe pak kohë dhe më vinte si alivanosje probleme me frymëmarjen dhe fillova të humb vetëdijen, diku deri sa arita në spital diku te 90% të vetëdijës e kam patur të humbur, vetëm që diçka ndijsha çfar flitnin. 
> Në rregull se e zgjata pak si shumë, mora barrna te mjeku, dhe pastaj nja gjysëm ore kam patur ethe maramendëse dhe dridhje të krejt trupit, derisa më liroi.
> Pastaj u bëra ma mirë, mirëpo mjekët nuk më vazhduan terapinë e rregullt, kështu që kohë mbas kohe mu kthente situata ( jo bash në çat nivel që ishte në fillim, por shumë u përkeqësonte situata), përsëri te mjeku,vetëm i ndronin terapitë ( si me bë eksperimente) e kështu me rradhë, kjo zgjati diku te dy javë të tëra, biles diku një javë e më shumë si në koma kam qëndruar, dhe kjo çoi në çrregullim të zemrës dhe krejt organizmit dhe kjo është histori në vete.
> Tash po më interesonë kush sa ka mundësi ndonjë këshillë për këtë çështje.


Shoki mua me ka pickuar  ne vitin 25.06.1998 ndersa jam koru me 01.09.1998  se ma ka demtu aorten e zemres .
dua te them se pickimi jo vetem qe eshte sherim i disa smundjeve por eshte dom i disa organeve te trupit sidomos te zemres

----------


## tmk

Secila alergji eshte jo pak e rreikshme por kjo nga pickimi i bletes ka nje preventive dhe ajo eshte qe sa me larg bleteve si dhe te mbani me vete rregullisht tableta kunder alergjise,te cilat mund ti gjeni ne te gjitha barnatoret.Eshte mire qe nese te pickon bleta te merrni pak uthull ta perzieni me kripe kuzhine dhe ta lyeni vendin ku jeni pickuar,keshtu qe kjo parandalon enjtjen.Kete e them nga pervoja ime edhe pse une nuk jam alergjik kete e preferoj gjithmone.
  Kaloni mire

----------


## Daja-GONI

Une baben(por edhe vet jam)e kam bletare.Per cdo vit punoj me to,dhe nuk ka vit qe nuk me pickojne 10deri 20 blete.Kurrenjehere nuk kam reaguer me alergji.Kete vit sa filloi sezona e vjeljes se mjaltit me pickoi nje ne gishtin e vogel te dores.Mbas 10 minutash filluan duart te me kruhen me te madhe,pastaj filloi te me shtangohet goja dhe muskujt pertypes,dhe ne fund mu paraqiten pengesa ne frymemarrje,lodhje dhe plogeshti e pegjithshme.
Pasi qe kemi pervoje edhe une edhe baba im,qysh me paraqitjen e kruarjes se duarve,hypem ne automobil dhe u nisem me shpejtesi per ne spital.Morra nje ineksion me tri kombinime,dhe mbas 15 min. filloi permirsimi.
Duhet te theksoj se problemet me frymemarrje mu paraqiten pak para se te mberrija ne spital.

Tani per punen e alergjise.
Lexova disa postime te cilat nuk jan aspak te sakta(i kishin me te nime dhe me tahmin).
Pra.Cdo njeri mund te reagoj me alergji.Kur fillon alergjia,ate nuk e di askush.Te disa qysh me kafshimin e pare,kurse te disa tjere me kafshimin e 10000-te.Pra nuk ka kohe te caktuar.Edhe reagimet nuk jan gjithmone te njejta,por dallojne nga njeri te tjetri.
Duhet dalluar reakcionin alergjik,ndaj dhembjes,skuqjes dhe ajtjes.
Personat te cilet nje here kan reaguar me alergji,duhet te kene me vete inekcione(tabletat nuk bajne pune)te cilat duhet aplikuar vet nese hetohen shenjat e para te alergjise.
Nuk duhet punuar me blete vetem,por gjithmon se pakut vet i dyti.

Thenja,se pickimi i bletes sheron nga reuma,eshte rren e kulluar.

Mjalti sheron shume semundje,por jo edhe pickimi i bletes.

----------


## King_Arthur

*ka persona qe i kane alergji bletet , dhe keta persona qofte dhe nje blete e vetme ta pickoje behen shume keq dhe shtrohen rende ne spital . une kam nje njeriun tim ai acarohet shume nese e pickojne bletet enjtet aq shume sa deformohet dhe ka temperature shume te larte .
e mira per keta persona eshte te ruhen kur e dine qe kane probleme me bletet , por me duket se ka nje ilac dhe per kete .*

----------


## Daja-GONI

Harrova edhe nje gje.
Eshte krejt njejt se ku te pickon bleta,ne goje,fyt,sy apo ne gisht te kembes.Nese je alergjik ndaj atij kafshimi atehere do te reagosh me alergji.
Sa u perket ilaqeve afatgjata,egziston metoda e desenzibilizimit.Eshte e vetmja metode,perndrysh te gjitha ilaqet e tjera jan per veprim te menjehershem,dhe jo edhe per sherim alergjie.

----------


## tmk

> Une baben(por edhe vet jam)e kam bletare.Per cdo vit punoj me to,dhe nuk ka vit qe nuk me pickojne 10deri 20 blete.Kurrenjehere nuk kam reaguer me alergji.Kete vit sa filloi sezona e vjeljes se mjaltit me pickoi nje ne gishtin e vogel te dores.Mbas 10 minutash filluan duart te me kruhen me te madhe,pastaj filloi te me shtangohet goja dhe muskujt pertypes,dhe ne fund mu paraqiten pengesa ne frymemarrje,lodhje dhe plogeshti e pegjithshme.
> Pasi qe kemi pervoje edhe une edhe baba im,qysh me paraqitjen e kruarjes se duarve,hypem ne automobil dhe u nisem me shpejtesi per ne spital.Morra nje ineksion me tri kombinime,dhe mbas 15 min. filloi permirsimi.
> Duhet te theksoj se problemet me frymemarrje mu paraqiten pak para se te mberrija ne spital.
> 
> Tani per punen e alergjise.
> Lexova disa postime te cilat nuk jan aspak te sakta(i kishin me te nime dhe me tahmin).
> Pra.Cdo njeri mund te reagoj me alergji.Kur fillon alergjia,ate nuk e di askush.Te disa qysh me kafshimin e pare,kurse te disa tjere me kafshimin e 10000-te.Pra nuk ka kohe te caktuar.Edhe reagimet nuk jan gjithmone te njejta,por dallojne nga njeri te tjetri.
> Duhet dalluar reakcionin alergjik,ndaj dhembjes,skuqjes dhe ajtjes.
> Personat te cilet nje here kan reaguar me alergji,duhet te kene me vete inekcione(tabletat nuk bajne pune)te cilat duhet aplikuar vet nese hetohen shenjat e para te alergjise.
> ...


  Kur thash per tabletat e kam menduar edhe per ata qe asnjehere nuk kane qene te pickuar nga bletet sepse eshte nje preventive sipas  rekomandimit te mjekut.Nuk e kam me ,,tahmin,,

----------


## muli21

> Harrova edhe nje gje.
> Eshte krejt njejt se ku te pickon bleta,ne goje,fyt,sy apo ne gisht te kembes.Nese je alergjik ndaj atij kafshimi atehere do te reagosh me alergji.
> Sa u perket ilaqeve afatgjata,egziston metoda e desenzibilizimit.Eshte e vetmja metode,perndrysh te gjitha ilaqet e tjera jan per veprim te menjehershem,dhe jo edhe per sherim alergjie.


Si mendon, se nuk ka lidhje se në cilin vend të pickon a?
Unë kam mendu që nëse të pickon në krah apo dikund në periferi mos është më lehtë!
Çudi!
Sidoqoftë faliminderit për informacionin!

----------

